# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Toui Catherine

## fmouss88

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Bébé
*Type:* Oiseau
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 14 ans 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 94 - Val-de-Marne
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
								
									a des problémes comportementaux.
								
							
							







Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 Bonjour,
Ma perruche Catherine a perdu « sa moitié » et de sen remet pas.Elle appelle sans cesse celui qui ne reviendra pas et sépuise.
Cest pourquoi je suis à la recherche de personnes sérieuses et connaisseuses de lespèce, possédant déjà plusieurs Catherine en volières , qui seraient successibles daccueillir ma perruche afin que cette dernière , déjà âgée de 12 ans, puisse passer ses quelques dernières années en compagnie de ses congeneres.
Dans un premier temps un essai serait nécessaire afin de voir si ma perruche sera acceptée par la « communauté « 
Dans le cas où tout se passerait pour le mieux, je souhaiterais garder contact avec les personnes en question pour avoir ds nouvelles de ma perruche .
Je suis en région parisienne.
Si vous même connaissez des personnes possédant des Catherines je serais heureuse de pouvoir entrer en relation avec elles.
merci par avance :Smile:

----------


## aurore27

Pourquoi ne pas adopter une jeune perruche mâle qui tiendra à nouveau compagnie à la vôtre ? Il y en a sûrement sur le site.

----------


## fmouss88

Non je ne souhaite pas repartir sur de nouvelles adoptions

----------


## aurore27

> Non je ne souhaite pas repartir sur de nouvelles adoptions


Pourriez-vous mettre une photo, svp ? Cela aiderait pour la diffusion.

----------


## Edensong

> Pourquoi ne pas adopter une jeune perruche mâle qui tiendra à nouveau compagnie à la vôtre ? Il y en a sûrement sur le site.



Ce n est pas si évident la pérruche a 12 ans adopter une autre ferait que le jeune se retrouverait veuf dans quelques temps et rebelotte

----------


## fmouss88

Oui, exactement

----------


## Edensong

J ai des touis mais célestes malheureusement Les catherines sont trop calmes pour ces harpies

----------


## fmouss88

Exact, je recherche des possesseurs de Toui Catherine

----------


## fmouss88

Personne ?

----------


## Edensong

Tu aurais plus de chances sur un forum spécialisé

----------

